# Cannot play flash on the web （A3）



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

My tp is running alpha 3 and it can't play flash (like videos) when i browsing the internet
Any ideas that maybe there is a option in settings i can turn it on??
Ps: I went through the settings of browser and there was an option for playing Java script, no options for Flash : (


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry if you have thought of this already but have you installed fashplayer from the marketplace yet?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

daniel198x said:


> My tp is running alpha 3 and it can't play flash (like videos) when i browsing the internet
> Any ideas that maybe there is a option in settings i can turn it on??
> Ps: I went through the settings of browser and there was an option for playing Java script, no options for Flash : (


what browser are you using? try installing dolphin hd browser, its the best android browser in my mind, also make sure like the comment above said, make sure you have flash player installed.


----------



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Sorry if you have thought of this already but have you installed fashplayer from the marketplace yet?


I did actually. It is called flash Player from Adobe. Weird thing is when I clicked on it the web browser pop up and showed nothing but a blank screen....
When I got on websites like CTV, it asked me to down load higher level of flashplayer....
Please help!


----------



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> what browser are you using? try installing dolphin hd browser, its the best android browser in my mind, also make sure like the comment above said, make sure you have flash player installed.


Ok, I downloaded the dolphin hd browser (it is amazing btw) and chose always play flash. I have also downloaded flash player. Still not working...Any ideas??


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

What site are you trying to look at? ill try to see if i can duplicate the issue and see if its an issue with the tablet or the site.


----------



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> What site are you trying to look at? ill try to see if i can duplicate the issue and see if its an issue with the tablet or the site.


www.ctv.ca and it is not the only one cant play flash. All websites with video are not showing...
Thanks a lot


----------



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi guys, Thanks again for replying my question. I just reboot back to Webos and it works perfect with flash content on the web pages.
I am sure there is some setting problems on Alpha 3 system...just cannot find it. Please help!


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

daniel198x said:


> www.ctv.ca and it is not the only one cant play flash. All websites with video are not showing...
> Thanks a lot


Loads fine for me im using the xron rom but its based off cm not sure why yours isnt loading i didnt change any of the settings within the rom. when i say its working i mean the top of the page which is flash loads up for me in my dolphin browser, not sure what the issue is with your rom, can you load other flash sites? like www.nhl.com?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

If you are using dolphin you may notice a green arrow pointing down which may make you think that flash isn't working. This is vbecause flash is set to on demand and you have to click the arrow to get the flash going. Or you can change it to show all flash on all pages

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think its better to use flash on webos at the moment anyway, there isnt much hardware acceleration support for the touchpad, and IMO the flash player plugin on WebOS is better than on android. Unfortunately thats one of the ONLY things thats better.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> I think its better to use flash on webos at the moment anyway, there isnt much hardware acceleration support for the touchpad, and IMO the flash player plugin on WebOS is better than on android. Unfortunately thats one of the ONLY things thats better.


I beg to differ on your last sentence. At the moment WebOS has a better keyboard, better quality video, smoother scrolling, killer muti-tasking, and many other things. Dont get me wrong, I love Android too. Android should learn from WebOS in some areas and hopefully better the Android OS, OR will it be the other way around? Muaaahahahahah lol


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

And now that webos is open sause that is not so far fetched. On the cash side I am running cm alpha 3 and fryer the URL and was able to stream the advert at the beginning worked fine but the site sent an error msg saint it could not load my playlist. But then I had to go feed some snakes. Possably the web site is at fault?


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry I must have big fingers. Or maby the auto correct don't like me


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> I beg to differ on your last sentence. At the moment WebOS has a better keyboard, better quality video, smoother scrolling, killer muti-tasking, and many other things. Dont get me wrong, I love Android too. Android should learn from WebOS in some areas and hopefully better the Android OS, OR will it be the other way around? Muaaahahahahah lol


I said one of. I do like the webos keyboard and multitasking, but for video quality. Yes its good. But only with like 1 format of video. And kalemsoft isn't very good, so that doesn't help... And have you tried dolphin browser 7? IMO it has smoother scrolling than webos, and has tabs.


----------



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> Loads fine for me im using the xron rom but its based off cm not sure why yours isnt loading i didnt change any of the settings within the rom. when i say its working i mean the top of the page which is flash loads up for me in my dolphin browser, not sure what the issue is with your rom, can you load other flash sites? like www.nhl.com?


I tried to visit the website: www.nhl.com you mentioned. and it gave me this:


----------



## daniel198x (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi folks. My no-flash video issue has been solved dramatically...
As I mentioned in the early thread that I installed the Plash Player but every time I clicked on its icon, a webpage pupped up without showing anything.
Well i just deiced to give a short for uninstalling it and re-installing it again.
This time that webpage finally showed up!! and after that i can play video on the website.
Thanks for all the replying and suggestions!
hope my experience will help ppl having a same problem....


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a similar problem after updating from CM7A2.2 to the latest Xronified without clearing my cache and Dalvik cache (naughty, I know - but I wanted to see what would happen). Anyway, after going back into CWM and clearing both of those caches, I could update my Flash player and everything started to work.

The moral of the story is to clear your cache and Dalvik cache, I guess


----------



## rtga (Nov 4, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> I beg to differ on your last sentence. At the moment WebOS has a better keyboard, better quality video, smoother scrolling, killer muti-tasking, and many other things. Dont get me wrong, I love Android too. Android should learn from WebOS in some areas and hopefully better the Android OS, OR will it be the other way around? Muaaahahahahah lol


After flipping back and forth between CM7 (A2, A3, and now, A3.5) on my 32GB TP for the past month+, I think that WebOS is much better than CM7 Android in every way except for app/games availability, battery life, and the fast boot time of CM7. Gingerbread's UI is just terrible.

With that said, Ice Cream Sandwich looks promising. Hopefully CM9 will soon displace CM7 on my Touchpad and hopefully CM9 won't have me wanting to reboot back into WebOS all the time.


----------



## happy168 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am having the exact problem on a.3.5. I try reinstalling adobe flash player. Deleting all cache, reinstalling a.3.5. And still cannot solve my problem. Someone opals help... I can't even load videos from youtube.com. HELP PLS


----------

